# EMT Struck and Killed in San Diego



## exodus (Apr 1, 2010)

> *Emergency worker struck and killed on Hwy 163*
> 
> A car traveling at freeway speed struck and killed a 24-year-old ambulance driver today as he was laying out flares around vehicles that had crashed amid rush-hour traffic on a rain-slick stretch of the Cabrillo Freeway in Hillcrest.



http://www.kusi.com/home/89697712.html

I didn't personally know him, but I am sure I have seen him around.


----------



## firecoins (Apr 1, 2010)

ambulance driver


----------



## exodus (Apr 1, 2010)

firecoins said:


> ambulance driver



In San Diego EMT's for paramedics are ambulance drivers.


----------



## firecoins (Apr 1, 2010)

exodus said:


> In San Diego EMT's for paramedics are ambulance drivers.



In NYand NJ EMTs are ambulance drivers for patients. Why would you take a paramedic to the ER in CA?  Did the medic stick themselves with a needle?   but they are still EMTs and Paramedics are paramedics.


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 2, 2010)

firecoins said:


> In NYand NJ EMTs are ambulance drivers for patients. Why would you take a paramedic to the ER in CA?  Did the medic stick themselves with a needle?   but they are still EMTs and Paramedics are paramedics.



This hit really close to home today, I didn't know him personally, but I ha did my ride-along with Rural Metro today (the company he worked for) and one of the EMTs I was with was a very close friend of Esteban. We did a CCT and the lady that hit him was a few beds down from our patient. 

A very interesting day for my first ride-along, indeed.


----------



## Martyn (Apr 2, 2010)

Better link to the story:

http://www.sandiego6.com/news/local/story/EMT-Killed-at-Crash-Scene-While-Helping-Others/SQLi2fhYhkm3217q_nY99w.cspx

Our thoughts are with them all, family, co-workers etc.


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 2, 2010)

Bummer, thoughts to his family and co-workers.

Timely reminder we'd all best wear those glow worm jackets we have huh?

<HUMOUR>

Oh, Firecoins, this just in ... 

California EMT scope of practice:  High flow diesel 
California Paramedic scope of practice:  Contacting medical control

</END HUMOUR>


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 2, 2010)

The thing that really sucks is (from what I heard from the "Joe Network") He was wearing all of his PPE, but it was a blind corner, and the lady that hit him got hit by someone else, which caused her to hit him. AFAIK the guy that hit her bailed.

Again, this was from the Joe Network, so not exactly 100% reliable.


----------



## rescuepoppy (Apr 2, 2010)

My condolences go out to th family and friends of this young man.  As for wearing our "glow worm jackets or vests" and this is coming from an old timer who has had a hard time getting used to putting it on. No amount of warning gear will completly prevent you from getting hit on the streets,at least this gives a little more visibility than a plain cloth shirt does.  And in the event the worst happens you are doing things the way you are supposed to.


----------



## exodus (Apr 2, 2010)

This is the place it happened: http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...47,-117.155258&spn=0.003104,0.005681&t=h&z=18

That corner is very dangerous and is well known in San Diego, the speed limit there is 45.


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 2, 2010)

exodus said:


> This is the place it happened: http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...47,-117.155258&spn=0.003104,0.005681&t=h&z=18
> 
> That corner is very dangerous and is well known in San Diego, the speed limit there is 45.




Yeah, who goes 45 on the San Diego Autobahn? This is an unfortunate reminder as to why we should ALWAYS drive carefully. I'm (I hope) preaching to the choir on this, though.


----------



## offroadresq (Apr 2, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers to his family and friends.  

Definitely a dangerous (but beautiful) stretch of freeway through Sandy Eggo.

San Diego EMT's are the drivers, but are still invaluable to the Paramedic partner when it comes to patient care. You still help to accomplish a lot of ALS procedures and you learn how to become a Paramedic this way.  An invaluable experience that you don't get as much in NYC or other Dual Medic systems.

-Chris

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
FireEMSRescue.net


----------



## NERDulance (Apr 2, 2010)

:sad:

How terrible!


----------



## armywifeemt (Apr 3, 2010)

Tragic... sounds like he was a good guy, and doing the right thing when it happened... PPE is meant to protect us but unfortunately nothing makes us invincible. 

I think one of the hardest parts about this field for me are the constant reminders that life is short and any moment could be your last.


----------



## jazminestar (Apr 3, 2010)

*so sad*

it's been hard dealing with esteban's loss......i work with him, or i guess worked with him......at rural metro, we have a bls side and an als side, since we are contracted with the city......esteban did work on als, as a driver, however, then particular morning it was a dual emt rig, bls, and they were on their way back to supply for EOS.......his partner who is an emt, is the one who started to work him till the engine got there, they didn't wait for a medic rig, they took the bls rig to the hospital, which was very close........

we deal with death a lot, but it's so hard when it's one of your own.....thanks for all the thoughts and prayers for our fallen brother.....


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 3, 2010)

RIP. Thoughts go out to his family and co workers


----------

